# long-nosed shrimp?



## AFK (Mar 8, 2006)

http://www.franksaquarium.com/sulawesi_shrimp_files/Photos/Indo_Rednose_edited2.jpg
http://www.azgardens.com/shrimpfactory.php (middle of page)

Anyone know if these shrimp are easy to care for? How long do they live? These look so cool! Thinking about mixing these with red cherry shrimp...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Here's some good information on them to get you started: http://shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=3

I kept them once and they were easy enough to care for. They won't breed in freshwater as they have a larval stage that requires brackish water for the larvae to morph. There are reports here and there of them being plant eaters too.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I saw these in person, and personally didn't think they look all that neat compared to an Amano shrimp. The pointy red nose was slightly interesting, but didn't capture my eye. 

The long nose shrimp do require brackish water to breed, and won't interbreed with your cherries though.

-John N.


----------

